# My Harvesting....Oddyssey Strain



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 9, 2010)

I do all the  harvesting here. With the upcoming outdoor grow, that will change...I hope...haha....

I trim very clean and I am pathetically picky about the trim, cause I do not want to offer stem or leaves, unless requested. 
I have had patients request the meds to be not fully dry....and tho, that adds weight, I compensate them. I have had dispensaries, say small...some say large...who knows...everyone wants it different...
We do not have calculated amounts on yield. It varies from tray to tray and what problems may have occurred. One of the best and most plump trays, I ever had, was the anomally tray of accidental siamese twin plants. It also suffered thru an infestation of spider mites, which I had to virtually hand remove due to the time of the take over...
I hate bugs...I am a squeaky clean, neat and tidy person, and they creep me out..but I am so use to all manner of bugs, living in the mountains, I got over it...they are just so annoying....
I did a photo journal on GP of my trim and the outcome....

Fan and Stem are used for canna butter. 
Scuff any number of projects, from oil, hash to medibles...light medibles. Kief...not yet achieved...

We have chains running across certain spaces in rooms of this studio style home, that I can hang buds on a coat hanger and string arrangement to dry. Unfortunately, sometimes we  have to use the dehydrator..not my choice, but it has not necessarily produced a negative result. I never fully dry in the dehydrator, they get to the point, when I can paper bag them and set them aside. 
Ideally I would like to cure longer as well, but sometimes, patients are in a hurry and should that occur, I advise them to jar it and keep it in the jars to cure further....
Oddyssey is a sweet, thick bud. It is good for many ailments and an all around triple threat...good buds, easy trim, great effects.


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 9, 2010)

Because I am growing in soil in pots, I can bring one pot at a time into the house. With the plant in the pot, I can snip off the number of branches, without having wilting issues. 
When I grew in hydroton clay pebbles, I had to pull the plant and do it all....cause wilted plants are not fun to trim. 
I rotate the lesser branches with the good to take out the monotony. The fan leaves are first pass, and set aside in a bag. If I have no time to use them, they can be given to someone else. 
I trim several branches and do another quick pass of the branch and lay them out to trim....as shown in the photo...

During this whole process, I am stalked down and hunted by my cat, who loves to have a leaf or two to chew on...He raised her on Mazar and I think she would be the best one to do the reviews on 'High Times'.


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 9, 2010)

Since reuse of soil is not an option, the soil is put into my flower gardens outside or used to fill any pothole areas...Then we dispose of the stems and clean the pots...ready to do it all again...
There is minimal mess to clean up with this process....no pebbles to clean or kneel on.....


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice post ma'am...thank you


----------



## BBFan (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice trim job.  Those nugs look nice and dense.



			
				CaliWildViolet420 said:
			
		

> Because I am growing in soil in pots, I can bring one pot at a time into the house



Are you growing outdoors?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 9, 2010)

Good idea with the used soil. I have an indentation in the back yard.... a few dozen grows into the future and I ought to be set .


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 10, 2010)

going outdoors this year...with Elephant and Oddyssey. Currently all hydro.


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks Hippie, Legalize and BB..!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice chunky buds and a nice trim job.  I generally remove every bit of leaf material that I can.  I think it makes the bud smoke smoother and I love having that nice sticky icky hash material.

Nute solution can be "recycled" just like used soil.  I use the nute solution left in the bottom of the buckets at res change to water my house plants.  In summer, I also water outside plants.  In the winter, it just gets dumped into the snow to melt into the gardens when thaw comes.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

very nice buds!  I love the look of the frosty leaves close to the bud and dont trim them off..I guess I am weird. or lazy lol... the rest of the trim besides fan leaves goes for keif... cant wait to see some grow pics..  my pot soil becomes veggie soil and dog hole soil...hehe


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks Hemp Goddess, for agreeing on the trimming of leaf material. D the b/f brought home samples from a friend on his route, yesterday and all of them are wrapped in leaf....
They look good, nice little size and smell good... He only grows for a hobby and himself and his own med needs, but I do not like all the leaf. The leaf is frosty on his trims and I guess some like it.. He brought home some beautiful meds:
Dankouver
Space Queen
Pineapple Frost, which I think is really Pineapple Punch
Sour D..know that one well...have grown
Hash Berry, very nice
Magic
Durban Poison

and he has Blue Satellite #2 and Speed Queen

He is the one that grew Oddyssey over a year ago and  he keeps forgetting to clone off his..and loses it..
He gave me Morning Star and Bubble Berry last year, but we did not keep them. BB died...

For the nute solution, most of ours is fairly sucked up by the time we flush..but the b/f will not re-use any...Unless, we have like a veg tray, move it to flower and then put new veg in it..

Ya know...I think I did put the nutes in my front garden....


----------



## CaliWildViolet420 (Feb 12, 2010)

hi 2 Dog...I have not done the kief yet..make a lot of hash and have made tons of oil in the past,,,hash is 2 weeks away...


----------

